
Gigster founder interview on Forbes - Lordarminius
http://www.forbes.com/sites/forbestreptalks/2016/08/23/with-gigster-anyone-can-hire-a-great-developer-from-facebook-or-google/#1194ce27119a
======
Lordarminius
Good to know its working out.. It was my impression that Gigster(YC 2015) had
two co-founders
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gigster](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gigster).
Why is the article written in such a way as to suggest otherwise?

